# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ابناء وبنات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وامهاتهم

## ام مريم3

تزوج النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- السيدة "خديجة بنت خويلد"، وهو في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره ، أي قبل بعثته بخمسة عشر عامًا ، وكانت نعم الزوجة خلقًا وأدبًا، ومعرفة بقدر النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، وعاشت عمرها معه في سعادة تامة وهناء دائم ، وأنجبت له أربع من البنات واثنين من الذكور، هما "القاسم" و"عبد الله" ، وشاءت إرادة الله أن يموتا صغيرين ، واحدًا بعد الآخر ، ولم يعيشا طويلاً .




أما البنات فقد عشن في بيت كريم ، وكانت طفولتهن سعيدة بين أب حنون وأم كريمة الخلق ، وقد تزوجن جميعًا رجالاً من خيرة الرجال ، توفيت ثلاث منهن في حياة النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم-، ولحقت الرابعة بعد وفاته بستة أشهر ، وأنجبت ثلاث منهن ، هن السيدة "زينب" والسيدة "رقية" والسيدة "فاطمة الزهراء" ، وسوف نتعرف على بنات النبى -صلى الله عليه و سلم- بالتفصيل ، وهن بالترتيب . 


"زينب" الكبرى :




هي كبرى بنات النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، تزوجت قبل الإسلام بابن خالتها "أبى العاص بن الربيع"، وأسلمت مثلما أسلمت أمها "خديجة" وأخواتها الثلاث ، وظل زوجها على كفره ، وبقيت معه في "مكة" ولم تهاجر مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- إلى "المدينة" . 


وقد خرج "أبو العاص" مع "قريش" في حربها مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- في "بدر" ، وكان ممن وقع أسيرًا في أيدي المسلمين ، فأرسلت "زينب" في فدائه عقدًا، كانت قد أهدته لها أمها السيدة "خديجة"- رضى الله عنها- في يوم عرسها . 

فلما رآه النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- تذكر زوجته السيدة "خديجة"، ورق لها رقة شديدة ، وقال لأصحابه من حوله : "إن رأيتم أن تطلقوا لها أسيرها وتردوا عليها الذى لها فافعلوا". (رواه أحمد) 

فاستجاب الصحابة الكرام على الفور ، وأطلقوا سراح "أبى العاص"، واشترط عليه النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- أن يرسل إليه "زينب" في "المدينة" .

وهاجرت "زينب" إلى "المدينة" وأقامت في كنف أبيها -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، وفى العام السادس من الهجرة أوقع المسلمون بقافلة لقريش كان فيها "أبو العاص" ، لكنه نجح في الفرار، وانتظر حتى الظلام فسعى إلى بيت "زينب" واستجار بها، فأجارته، وخرجت إلى المسجد في صلاة الفجر والمسلمون خلف النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- يصلون ، وصاحت تسمعهم أجمعين : "أيها الناس إني أجرت أبا العاص بن الربيع" .

فلما انتهى الرسول -صلى الله عليه و سلم- من صلاته التفت إلى أصحابه ، وقال لهم :

"أما والذي نفس محمد بيده ما علمت بشيء من ذلك حتى سمعتم ما سمعت ، وأنه يجير على المسلمين أدناهم ، وقد أجرنا من أجارت ".

ثم دخل على ابنته وعندها أبو "العاص" ، فقال لها : "أكرمي مثواه" .

وأخبرها أنها لا تحل له ،لأنها مسلمة وهو لا يزال على شركه . 

وقد أكرم النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- "أبا العاص" واستأذن صحابته في أن يردوا له كل ما أخذوه من قافلته ، فاستجابوا على الفور ، وردوا عليه كل ما أخذوه حتى الحبل والسقاء، ولما عاد "أبو العاص" إلى "مكة" رد لقريش حقوقها ، وقال لهم : يا معشر "قريش" هل بقى لأحد منكم عندي مال ؟ فأجابوا : لا . فقال لهم : فأنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا عبده ورسوله ، والله ما منعني من الإسلام إلا أن تظنوا أنى إنما أردت أن آكل أموالكم ، فلما أداها الله إليكم وفرغت منها أسلمت .

خرج أبو العاص مهاجرًا إلى "المدينة" ، فرد عليه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- زوجته "زينب" ، ولم تعش "زينب" طويلاً بعد إسلام زوجها ، فتوفيت في العام الثامن من الهجرة ، تاركة ابنتها الصغيرة "أمامة" التي كان النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- يدللها ويرى فيها أمها الراحلة ، وكان يحملها على عاتقه وهو يصلى ، فإذا سجد وضعها حتى يقضى صلاته ثم يعود فيحملها.

رقية" المهاجرة




تزوجها "عثمان بن عفان"، وهاجر بها إلى الحبشة حين اشتد إيذاء المشركين بالمسلمين وبالغوا في تعذيبهم ، وكان "عثمان" وزوجته أول من هاجر إلى تلك البلاد مع عدد من المهاجرين الأوائل فرارًا بدينهم .


وفى بلاد الحبشة أنجبت ابنها "عبد الله" ففرحت به كثيرًا، وملأ عليها حياتها، وخفف عنها ما تعانيه من اغتراب عن الأهل والأوطان ، وبعد فترة عاد بعض المهاجرين إلى" مكة" ، وكان من بينهم "عثمان" وزوجته "رقية"، وكانوا يأملون أن تكون "مكة" قد تراجعت عن إيذائها للمسلمين ، لكنهم وجدوا الأوضاع كما هي عليه من التعذيب والإيذاء . 

وزاد في أوجاع السيدة "رقية" أنها علمت أن أمها قد توفيت ، لكنها وجدت في أبيها -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ما يخفف عنها ألم الفراق ، ورأت في عطفه وأبوته ما أنساها من غم وحزن ، ولم يطل المقام بالسيدة "رقية" في "مكة" فهاجرت مع زوجها "عثمان" إلى "المدينة"، و وجدت فيها الراحة والسكينة ، ثم ما لبثت أن ابتليت بوفاة ابنها "عبد الله" وكان في العام السادس في عمره ، فأتعبها الحزن عليه ، ووقعت صريعة بالحمى فجلس زوجها "عثمان إلى جوارها يمرضها ويرعاها ، وفى هذه الأثناء خرج المسلمون إلى غزوة "بدر" ، ولم يتمكن "عثمان" من اللحاق بهم ، وتخلف عن شهودها بأمر من النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- . 

وشاء الله أن تلفظ "رقية" أنفاسها الأخيرة مع مقدم "زيد بن حارثة" بشيرًا بنصر المسلمين ببدر ، وكان "عثمان" قائمًا على قبر "رقية" يدفنها . 

"أم كلثوم" 




وبعد وفاة "رقية" زوج النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- "عثمان" ابنته "أم كلثوم" ؛ ولذلك سمى "عثمان" بذي النورين لزواجه من ابنتي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، وهو شرف وتكريم لم يحظَ به غيره من الصحابة.


وعقد الزواج في شهر ربيع الأول من السنة الثالثة من الهجرة ، وعاشت مع "عثمان" في خير حياة ، وشاهدت رايات الإسلام تنتصر يومًا بعد يوم ، ورأت ما قام به زوجها في خدمة الإسلام ، وظلت معه حتى توفيت في شهر شعبان من العام التاسع من الهجرة دون أن تنجب ولدًا ، ودفنت إلى جانب أختها "رقية" ، ووقف النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- على قبرها دامع العينين حزين القلب .

"فاطمة الزهراء"



هي صغرى بنات النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم-، ولدت في السنة الخامسة قبل البعثة النبوية ، وأمضت طفولتها سعيدة بحب أبويها وتدليل أخواتها ، وشهدت ميلاد الإسلام في بيت أبيها ، ودعوته للتوحيد في "مكة" ، ومعاناته في سبيل تبليغ دعوته ، وكانت تقف إلى جواره وتدفع عنه الأذى . 


وبعد هجرتها إلى "المدينة" تزوجها "على ابن أبى طالب" ابن عم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- في العام الثاني من الهجرة ، وكانت قد قاربت عامها الثامن عشر ، وكان جهاز بيتها بسيطًا للغاية ، يتكون من قطيفة ووسادة من الجلد حشوها ليف ، ورحى (آلة لطحن الحبوب) وإناءين للشرب ، وجرتين (الجرة: إناء من الخزف) . 

وكان زوجها "على بن أبى طالب" فقيرًا لم يستطع أن يستأجر لها خادمة تعينها أو تقوم عنها بالعمل الشاق ، فكانت "فاطمة" - رضى الله عنها- تقوم بأعمال البيت كلها ، من طحن للحبوب وحمل للماء وعناية بالدار.

هكذا كانت حياة السيدة "فاطمة الزهراء" بنت النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، حياة جادة وحازمة . وأنجبت السيدة "فاطمة الزهراء" في العام الثالث من الهجرة "الحسن بن على" أول أبنائها ، وقد فرح النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- بمولده ، وتصدق النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- على الفقراء بوزن شعره فضة.

ثم أنجبت "الحسين" في شهر شعبان من السنة الرابعة للهجرة ، وقد فرح النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- بمولده ، وغمرهما بكل ما امتلأ به قلبه الكبير من حب وحنان .

وقد امتن الله على " فاطمة" بالنعمة الكبرى فحصر في ولدها ذرية النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، وحفظ بها أشرف سلالة عرفتها البشرية . 

وفى العام الخامس من الهجرة ولدت "الزهراء" طفلتها الأولى، سماها النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم-"زينب" على اسم ابنته الكبرى ، وبعد عامين من مولد الطفلة الأولى أنجبت طفلتها الثانية "أم كلثوم" .

وكانت "فاطمة الزهراء" أشبه الناس بأبيها -صلى الله عليه و سلم- في مشيتها وحديثها ، وكانت إذا دخلت على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- قام إليها فقبلها وأجلسها في مجلسه ، وبلغ من حب النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- لها أن قال : 

"فاطمة بضعة منى (أي جزء منه) فمن أغضبها أغضبني" . (رواه البخارى) 

ووصفها النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- بأنها سيدة نساء العالمين وقال فى حديث له :

"كمل من الرجال كثير ، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا مريم بنت عمران وآسية امرأة فرعون وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد " . (رواه البخارى)

وامتدت الحياة بفاطمة حتى شهدت وفاة النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، ثم لحقت به بعد وفاته بستة أشهر في الثاني من شهر رمضان سنة (11ه) ، ودفنت بالبقيع وهى ابنة ثمانية وعشرين عامًا . 

"إبراهيم" ابن النبي 

هو آخر أبناء النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، أنجبه من السيدة "مارية القبطية" ، التي أهداها "المقوقس" حاكم "مصر" إلى النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- في العام السادس من الهجرة ، فأسلمت، وتزوجها النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، وقد فرح النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- به فرحًا عظيمًا ، وفى اليوم السابع من مولده حلق النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- شعره ، وتصدق بمقدار وزنه فضة على المساكين ، ولم يعش "إبراهيم" طويلاً فق توفى وهو ابن ثمانية عشر شهرًا ، وفاضت روحه بين يدى النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؛ فحزن عليه حزنًا شديدًا ، وبكى عليه وقال : 

"إن العين تدمع والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا وإنا بفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون". رواه البخارى ومسلم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## ام مريم3

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه

----------

